# update chart in POWERPOINT via drop-down list



## lakersbg (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear VBA pros,
I made an excel graph for my boss that updates based on the selection from a drop-down list in another cell (simple HLOOKUP). Now my boss wants me to do the same chart for his Powerpoint presentation. The problem is that from what I find, Powerpoint does not support drop-down lists. I am also not sure whether VBA is an option as he wants to send this powerpoint to his bosses (so the chance is they don't know how to allow macros). If only I could add a box in the slide that contains the excel cell with the drop-down... Then maybe the cart would update automatically if its linked to that box?
I hope you understood my problem,if not, i'll provide more detailed explanation.
Big thank you in advance!
Best Regards,
LA


----------

